# Picking at bumps on your face



## jass (May 19, 2006)

I absolutely can't stop picking my pimples and blackheads! Everyone wags their fingers and says how bad it is, but I can't help it.




My face is a mess. Anyone a reformed picker who can offer some tips?


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 19, 2006)

no, i still do it. its depressing.


----------



## karrieann (May 19, 2006)

It's tough to stop, but it is soooo much better if you just don't do it. It always just seems to make everything just look way worse.

I have been using my bare minerals on my breakouts lately and it seems like the next morning they look much better, but if I pick..._good lord!_


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 19, 2006)

i've learned my lesson when it comes to picking pimples. i usually pick the zit coz i can't stop it but it becomes worse and left a big mark. I really hate it when this happen but i can't stop doing it. Hope i can control myself next time.


----------



## LittleRumor (May 19, 2006)

My derm said it was okay to GENTLY squeeze plugs. It speeds the healing. You swab alcohol before and after and prick the top of the zit with a sterile needled and squeeze. If it doens't respond with a little squeeze then leave it alone.


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 19, 2006)

I confess, I am a picker! I feel like if I don't then I really will get a ugly mark. Anyways, I feel like I know my pimples, when I get them I analyze them before I pick just to see what type of pimple it is. It could be that time of the month pimple, greasy food pimple, didn't wash my face pimple, etc. or sometimes it's too early to pop so I wait till it's at it's prime, lol and pop it!


----------



## canelita (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleRumor* My derm said it was okay to GENTLY squeeze plugs. It speeds the healing. You swab alcohol before and after and prick the top of the zit with a sterile needled and squeeze. If it doens't respond with a little squeeze then leave it alone. That sounds like the way to go if you always feel like picking at them.


----------



## lavender (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I try not to; when it' s a little zit, I can leave it alone but when I have a huge white volcano, I mean... I' m sorry but I have to get rid of it. I use cotton balls or qtips and clean it very well afterwards. Same here! For some pimples, I have to get it out. If it doesn't come out after a while, I leave it alone.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 19, 2006)

Picking is baaad and causes scarring. I know b/c i'm a reformed picker. I let my esthnetician do the picking, lancing, etc. now when needed b/c he has the proper tools and know how. I will occasionally lance something with a steralized needle from time to time if it looks like it's about to explode and I know I can easily drain it without having to squeeze, bruise, or harm the skin.


----------



## dentaldee (May 19, 2006)

OMG...... how can you not pick!!!!I can't stand seeing a big juicy head just begging to be popped!!! I'd have to tie my hands in order to stop


----------



## mac-whore (May 19, 2006)

I also have this terrible habbit, It's very hard to break so I understand where you're coming from. What stops me from picking is, if I'm at home.. and have time on my hands and I feel the urge to pick.. I just dab some benzoyl peroxide over it and go do something else to get my mind off of it.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah I used to pick at the because I just couldnt stand my pimples but once I saw the scarring I stopped. I put on medicated lotion and try not to touch them.


----------



## missprissy82 (May 19, 2006)

i saw on tv last week that you can die from squeezing pimples in the "triangle" area of your face. it could send toxins into your blood stream.or to your brain or something. its called the "triangle of death" i'll try to find a link for this...


----------



## Skila_Skila (May 19, 2006)

MY best advice to avoid picking it to wear makeup. When I cover a zit, I don't think to pick at it. It is a bad habit. Extractions are totally different from a picking habit. (I do both). Sometimes, I tell myself, "Don't even stop at the mirror....just wash off your makeup, put on your creams, and GO tO BED!" It is a bad habit, but a LOT of people do it, and do not admit to it. Kudos to you for admitting it is a problem.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 19, 2006)

i only squiz out whiteheads if i'm going out, if i'm staying home then no.


----------



## michko970 (May 19, 2006)

I was the worst about this, and I am still not completely reformed, but now i use a sulfur mask dotted on the area to make it come to a head, and then get in a hot shower to help open up those pores. after that I cleanse the area with astringent and use an extracter.


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

It's too bad and addictive


----------



## anne7 (May 20, 2006)

I used to do this obsessively, and now I have a bunch of old acne marks to show for it. Now that I have stopped, they look so much better, and you break out less when you aren't constantly poking your face and pushing bacteria in deeper. Now the only things I squeeze out is those little clogged pore plugs that are easily visible and come right out. If the plug doesn't come out the first time you try, STOP. My biggest trick when I want to poke at my skin is to smear on a thick layer of Queen Helene Mint Julep mask, if you can't see it, you can't pick it, plus it would make an awful green flakey mess if you tried!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 20, 2006)

i mostly leave the "bumps" alone since they are just that...bumps and it doesn't hurt they are the same colour as my skin.

as for those "white volcanos"...they usually pop in the shower on their own. speaking of these nasty things...i hate it when people let it grow to the size of a teardrop! ewwwwwwwwww! just pop it damnit!


----------



## LittleRumor (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i hate it when people let it grow to the size of a teardrop! ewwwwwwwwww! just pop it damnit!



HAHAHAHAHHA
Or when guys SHAVE over them! EEEEWW


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 20, 2006)

Hello all-

I confess I pick,although I'm not as bad as I used to be...I just can't stand to see more white on my face,lol...


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

i know what u mean ... it's so hard to not pick @ 'em ..

when i look in the mirrow and see 1, it looks right back at me and says "pick me" LoL


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleRumor* My derm said it was okay to GENTLY squeeze plugs. It speeds the healing. You swab alcohol before and after and prick the top of the zit with a sterile needled and squeeze. If it doens't respond with a little squeeze then leave it alone. ditto!
i pick mine all the time lol


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* I was the worst about this, and I am still not completely reformed, but now i use a sulfur mask dotted on the area to make it come to a head, and then get in a hot shower to help open up those pores. after that I cleanse the area with astringent and use an extracter. Whats an extracter?


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 23, 2006)

it is so crazy to see how many people not only pick, but are obsessed with picking, and i am sure say to themselves," okay, never again!" when they make a huge red volcano on their face, just like me. I am trying to stop. little by little, but i think its working


----------



## deannalp (May 24, 2006)

When I have a pimple, i put a little alcohol on it. In the morning it will have begum to dry up. This prevents me from picking at it and scarring my face. I heard toothpaste works also.


----------



## michko970 (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* Whats an extracter?



I little metal (so that it can be sanitized) tool that applies even pressure all around the blemish so that you don't damage the skin


----------



## JJ84 (May 24, 2006)

Oh god I always used to pick, then the spots would go but i would be left with horrible big scabs which, when they eventually healed left terrible scars which I'm still waiting to vanish. I think I managed to stop after getting a big scab on the side of my mouth and I remember I was talking to my frined at uni and suddenly realised that I was scratching away at it at the same time. Its so gross, I was really embarassed. Once you stop picking for a couple of days you will probably start seeing improvements in your skin, and that should be enough to stop you doing it atal. Picking also spread the bacteria aruond your face, which makes your skin worse... its definately very bad!


----------



## L281173 (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jass* I absolutely can't stop picking my pimples and blackheads! Everyone wags their fingers and says how bad it is, but I can't help it.



My face is a mess. Anyone a reformed picker who can offer some tips? Instead of picking at people, apply a dab of either toothpaste or tea tree oil to the spot. It will clear the pimple up instantly.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missprissy82* i saw on tv last week that you can die from squeezing pimples in the "triangle" area of your face. it could send toxins into your blood stream.or to your brain or something. its called the "triangle of death" i'll try to find a link for this... I have heard this before and it's scary. My father in law said he knew someone that this happened to.


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2006)

Raising hand (we need a raises hand emoticon)...I'm guilty of picking and by the time I'm done I end up with a bunch of scabbie sores all over my face. I know it's gross, but on the other hand I can not stand to look at a big honking zit either...esp. if it's full of puss.



It's even so bad that if I'm talking to someone that has a nasty zit I can't even concentrate on what they are saying because I'm staring at their zit.

Ugh...maybe I need those little mitten thingies like the ones used on babies.


----------



## jass (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Ugh...maybe I need those little mitten thingies like the ones used on babies.


----------



## houseofdeeter (May 24, 2006)

It is so good to know I'm not the only one! I'm trying to stop...but it's hard! The funny thing is that my husband is the same way. You should see us at bedtime



...we know we shouldn't, and we tell each other that we need to stop.



. Somehow, tho, it's comforting to know that we're not the only ones. (and as a confession - I just recently started to wash my face before bed regularly - what an improvement. I'm getting there...baby steps!)


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 25, 2006)

If you pick it try dabbing some Neosporin on it to prevent infection. Also putting a dab of pure aloe vera gel on it will speed up the healing process


----------



## junell (May 25, 2006)

It is soooo hard not to pick at those blemishes. I know I do it sometimes



And toothpaste does work because it helps bring them to a head before you pop them- that's what I use. Also, after you pop it, you can put on some honey. I read there's some natural healing properties in honey to help speed up the healing process.


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

i use bactine after. it also has a little lido in it so there is no pain. decreases redness, too.


----------



## Lisr (May 25, 2006)

Hi all you fellow pickers! I' glad to know I'm not the only one. I wear contacts most of the time - I'm near sited, so they are to see things further away. With the contacts in, my up-close vision is not all that good. But when I take them out, my-up close vision is (_unfortunately for my skin_) GREAT. I can see every pore, every blackhead, every blemish. I WANT TO PICK THEM ALL!!! , and sometimes I do



. I take the contacts out every 2 to 3 days, so just about the time my skin is starting to look ok again, I start all over. This is madness!


----------



## Leony (May 26, 2006)

Just imagine having acne SCARS on your face, I hope it'll help a bit lol.

That's what I always do when I have pimple, so I won't touch it lol.


----------



## BrittZ (May 26, 2006)

Hey everyone! Well picking has definitely been a problem for me. I did some research once and found that it is also known as psychogenic excoriation. They are actually thinking of making it part of the obsessive compulsive disorder category and have made behavioral therapy programs especially for this problem,but most of the time it can be done on ones own with a little will power. A couple things that were helpful for me was to get fake nails which are great because it makes it harder to get to the pimples, and also removing all the bulbs except for one in the bathroom which makes it darker and harder to get sucked in. Hope that helps a little. Good luck!!


----------



## MakeupNewbie (May 26, 2006)

OOOoooooOOh don't pick at your pimples! I know it's obsessive, I used to pick the big ones that I get with a tweezer and my hands.... well, I ended up with an infection and a couple of holes, or I guess 'pits,' on my forehead. Since I started getting really conscious about the little holes and hyperpigmentations, I've stopped. Thank God I did because my face made a big improvement. Just quit, OK?


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 26, 2006)

it does work, to use a sterile needle to just graze the top of a biggie. that way, if nothing comes out right away, you just stop, because then, you know its not ready. clean with alcohol before and afterwards, tho. it doesn't damage like squeezing. but just don't do it unless you have access to real, sterile needles. they cannot be just "clean". (i have a couple leftover from my scrub pockets at the hospital)

Originally Posted by *BrittZ* Hey everyone! Well picking has definitely been a problem for me. I did some research once and found that it is also known as psychogenic excoriation. They are actually thinking of making it part of the obsessive compulsive disorder category and have made behavioral therapy programs especially for this problem,but most of the time it can be done on ones own with a little will power. A couple things that were helpful for me was to get fake nails which are great because it makes it harder to get to the pimples, and also removing all the bulbs except for one in the bathroom which makes it darker and harder to get sucked in. Hope that helps a little. Good luck!! i know a girl who is absolutely gorgeous, she looks a lot like heather locklear, and she has perfect skin, except, when she was little, she had that. she has big scars, they aren't different colored than the rest of her skin, but they are big and you can see them up close. it looks like she peeled her skin off a long time ago. at the time, she would tell everyone they were flea bites. i guess her mom had the same type of disorder, except she was obsessed with pulling out her hair. she always had huge bald spots.


----------



## posterofagirl (May 28, 2006)

I only pop the ones with the whiteheads, if it's a big painful red one with no head I leave it alone until it's popable... so far I have no scars from popping (that I can notice anyways), but yeah it's a bad habit I have, but I just can't stand looking at the little whiteheads.

And that triangle of death thing sounds scary, I think I'll read up on it, hopefully it will help deter me from popping.


----------



## charish (May 28, 2006)

well if you must pick get a hot wet wrag (not to where it burns you)and put it on it for a minute, see if you can just get it out that way(if you have a comedone extractor that's best).just kind of and gently squeeze it w/ the wrag. after you get it put either a toner to close the pore or cold water and an antibacterial oinment like bactine or neosporin. if you can't get it out those ways i would leave it alone for awhile.oh the hot rag is to open the pores and to make it easier on getting it out.


----------

